# How many Guppies in a 75 gallon?



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Could keep six or seven dozen in my view easily.
With mixed sex, you could easily find yourself with hundred's within a few month's.
Females are almost inherently pregnant if they have been exposed to males, and can deliver fry month's after males are no longer present.
Males are pretty, but will fight amongst themselves when no females are present so larger number's would help spread out the aggression.
Have noted dominant males shred fins of subdominant males in an effort I suppose to make themselves more attractive to females,as well as establish a pecking order.
Hard alkaline water,pH 7.4 to 8.0 and temps around 80 degree's F with zero for ammonia and nitrites will give them best chance of thriving and or reproducing.
Can only speak for myself,but fancy males never seem to live more than a year or two while females can live longer.


----------



## Jerad Wilson (Jun 23, 2016)

TBH I would just put a single neon tetra.

Jk. I definitely wouldn't put a male only tank. I would get a mixed tank if you can find someone who will take the fry. Perhaps your LFS could take them? That seems like a problem down the road. You could easily get thousands of fry in a month or two with that many fish if they aren't eaten.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> With mixed sex, you could easily find yourself with hundred's within a few month's.


There is no "could" in this.. more like a you will..
Was giving our local Petco about a hundred every few months..


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I agree with roadmaster that you could add ~70 no problem


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

1fish:1gallon ratio is the easiest ratio to start. 75gal =75 fishes. I would say 75 max and the less you have, the less poop/bio load on your tank and the easier you will be. I say 1fish:2gallon ratio is the best for a low maintenance balanced tank.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks all!
I'm not looking to max out the tank, just wanted to see how many could _comfortably_ live in a 75 gallon aquarium. And from local fish stores, I've often seen males and females separated, but as usual, they set up things to sell, not what's always best for the fish. 

I have about 30 guppies at the moment. As for keeping numbers in check, I have 4 turtles that would love to help out with that . . .

Thanks again everyone!
Have a beautiful day!!! 



.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Keeping 70 fish in a 75 gal is not a problem, feeding 70 fish in a 75 is.
The question is not so much how much you could stick in there, as it is about how many you can keep healthy and not suffering from too many friends.
Did you know fish literally urinate on each other to communicate. After that they have to keep on swimming in said urine until you change the water.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Keeping 70 fish in a 75 gal is not a problem, feeding 70 fish in a 75 is.
> The question is not so much how much you could stick in there, as it is about how many you can keep healthy and not suffering from too many friends.
> Did you know fish literally urinate on each other to communicate. After that they have to keep on swimming in said urine until you change the water.


i literally urinate in my swiming pool too. good thing we got chlorine no water change necessary.


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

Male only tank. Otherwise, you're asking for a maintenance nightmare. I've had a guppy tank and was bored with them after a while. There are so many species though, take a look at these: 

clown Kilifish

Jeweled Corydoras (these fish are full of character)

Rummy head tetra, arguably thee best schooling fish. 

Celestial Pearl Danios

serpae tetra

Coral red pencil fish

Chili Rasbora

Clown Plecos - I've two that are two years old and are 2½", they're minature and cool looking and do there work without rarely being seen. 

Chinese algae eater - always nice to have to help out with algae and once again they're mellow and out of the way. For that matter, all of these fish are mellow and peaceful. 

Hope that helps, 

DD


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

IntotheWRX said:


> i literally urinate in my swiming pool too. good thing we got chlorine no water change necessary.


 Well that escalated :icon_eek:


----------



## DigityDog70 (Jan 20, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> Well that escalated :icon_eek:



I'll likely not be wearing swimming trunks to your Pool Party, IntotheWRX . haaa


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

DigityDog70 said:


> I'll likely not be wearing swimming trunks to your Pool Party, IntotheWRX . haaa


 Personally, I would put my toe in the pool. and call it swimming 
But seriously if this tank is a full blown guppy only tank. Make sure you have some nice filtration! I suggest any aquatop canister filter. If you haven't picked a filter already that is!


----------



## Schoolofdisabledguppies (Jun 9, 2018)

I have a 40 Gal Guppy tank, and I use a Marineland 200. Corydoras are excellent, and a crew of Otos will make it cooler. Otos are small, so you might barely see them, but they have a tendency to die within a week inside an aquarium. After that phase, they will live for a few years . I myself have about a hundred guppies, a Red-tailed shark to prey on some of the fry and eat any dead guppies, a Chinese algae eater with a tendency to be lazy, a good pleco, a 3-year-old black tetra (his 4 tank mates lived 2 1/3 years in my tank), a neon tetra (his 4 tank mates died within a year in my tank), 2 oto cats (it's 3 tank mates died when they got in), and 2 Green corydoras (the cheapest kind in Petsmart).

Bump: Also I have about 1 sq ft of Amazon sword? I forgot what it was, but when I searched it, it looked like Amazon sword


----------

